# Kontakt 2.1.1 Download Problems (Surprise!)



## gmet (Jun 2, 2006)

I would love to join in the debate about the pros and cons of Kontakt 2.1.1 but unfortunatly the download keeps quiting half way through. Even with a download manager I cant resume.

I dont suppose any one would consider hosting the file.

Heres hoping 

Justin


----------



## Thonex (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Justin,

Welomce to the forum :smile: ... always nice to see another fellow K2 user.

What??? NI's servers under-powered????lol: :lol: 

I don't have K2.1.1... I did host K2.1.0 but obviously that's useless.

If anyone has DLed it... let us know... I can DL it from you and then share in the distribution. :wink: 

Cheers,

T


----------



## José Herring (Jun 2, 2006)

Try this

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 8380#48380


----------



## IvanP (Jun 2, 2006)

I just downloaded it with no problem at all (for Windows, at least)


----------



## gmet (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for your replys, unfortunatley I have still not managed to download it from any source yet - even with a download manager - the NI server keeps freezing or crashing or overloading or there are leaves on the line (good old British Rail excuse!). Cant wait till I get my broadband back!!

Justin


----------



## José Herring (Jun 5, 2006)

Justin. Look above at my other post. I've hosted it on a seperate site if you're still having trouble.

Jose


----------



## gmet (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Jose.

I have tried your alternative a few times but it still quits mid-way and does not allow resuming.

Justin


----------



## Fred Holmes (Jun 9, 2006)

Justin,

Send me a private email with your mailing address and I'll be glad to burn you a CD of the upgrade tp 2.1 and 2.11
Fred


----------



## Thonex (Jun 9, 2006)

Fred Holmes @ Fri Jun 09 said:


> Justin,
> 
> Send me a private email with your mailing address and I'll be glad to burn you a CD of the upgrade tp 2.1 and 2.11
> Fred



It's people like you that make this such a great place... welcome aboard.

Cheers,

T


----------



## gmet (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys for all your help. I now have the update thanks to another PM. If only NI was as efficient and helpful who knows what could be achieved.

Cheers Justin


----------

